# 2009 Rut Report



## AdamFisk

Awful quiet in here the last few days...... We might as well start a rut report thread so we can be as cool as the snow goose hunters....... What have you been seeing? Any luck with calls and scents?

Most of the bucks in my area are still nocturnal. They're, of course, hiding in the standing corn until she's dark out. Then coming out and doing their thing; scraping, rubbing, ect. I did see a decent sized buck dogging a doe pretty hard last night in the headlights on the way in from the stand. That is about the only thing I've seen as far as pre-rut activity goes.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well in my neck of the woods....MN. Last saturday night I was in stand put out a couple trophy leafs..... Had a small six come charging right to one of them.

Checked one of my cam's on monday night.....about 4 different bucks on it...mostly nocturnal. But it is located on one of my Scrape drippers....and they were checking it out everytime. Just need them to come during the light.....so hopefully this weekend.

But monday night on stand had a doe go right to that scrape as well. So i think this weekend will be very interesting.....and hopefully succesfull.

A few pics....


----------



## bearhunter

be in your tree on friday. even if it's raining. . :wink: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## huntingtim08

Was in the stand last weekend and grunted a small 120 class buck in from about 200 yards. Than right before dark grunted a shooter buck in but just woulnd't get close enough for a shot. So as far as im concerned the calls are workin in my area. Gonna try get out again here this wkd and try some scents maybe.


----------



## buckmaster

A lot of scraping and rubbing last weekend and this week, but no chasing yet. Calls are working well. on saturday nite heard 6 different fights in the soybeans 150 yards from my stand.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Seeing a lot of sign showing up... Went out on saturday, windy, and just saw a doe and fawn. Very skiddish. I'm on leave until the tenth so Ill be hunting hard. Going out tomorrow morn and going to check all the corn around and set up on it most likely. Ill keep this updated as to what I'm seeing. If I don't tag one this time off, Ill be disappointed. Or at least see one on his feet... I'm not holding off for anything huge though. There are legit 120-140 shooters in the area and any one of them will do. One 9 I was going to pass earlier if I saw him will do too. Only probably 110 or so, but he's at least 6.5, so he'll get stuck if I see him.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Went out this morning, did some calling. Nothing... Saw a doe and fawn on my way out. Sign looks good. Found a viscous rub right in front of where I'm set up. Def a nice deer that made it. branches broken, so its something that obviously hooks around and very high to boot. Couple scrapes right in the area too. Its only a matter of time...


----------



## szm69

Rubs and scrapes all over, I have been putting a little sent on one of the branches by my stand and a buck (or bucks) came and made 2 scrapes right under it.

Bucks where roaming around tonight. Saw a couple just out wandering, one trashing trees, and one buck following a doe, not too interested though.


----------



## AdamFisk

I didn't see a buck last night. Tried some calling and nothing showed....

I was in the stand by 3 this afternoon. I started calling around 4:30, really agressive calling, about every 20 minutes. Called in 4 bucks tonight. 3 surprised me but I was able to watch one come in from about a half mile out. That was pretty cool.....Still not seeing any shooters yet though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I think the deer were hungover today from eating all night! Not many moving today!


----------



## bigbrad123

I hunt in SE ND along the wild rice river. Unfortunately the small area I hunt is starting to get covered with flooding, so I think the patterns have completely changed. I had a nice trail through a small ravine that I was putting scent by, but it appears the trail hasn't been used for awhile with the water. I made my way around the water and checked another area known for rubs and didn't see anything. I have only seen one fresh scrape in the field edge last weekend, but I went out yesterday and it didn't look like the deer have been there since (I'm assuming due to the higher water). I walked another field edge and didn't see any rubs or scrapes, but saw noticeable buck tracks in the field. I put down some buck and doe scent, so hopefully things kick into gear. I'm guessing I just came upon bad luck with the flooding and my area might be slow until the water goes down and/or rifle season pushes them through. Not sure I will be able to hunt this week before rifle season, however, I might just have to be "sick" on Wednesday


----------



## spanky27

I'm not seeing hardly any rut activity. I've seen multiple does walking un-harassed the last couple days. Sat in the stand 11.5 hours, saw just as many coyotes as deer. What gives, the deer must not have gotten the memo that they are suppose to be going into rut. I'm on a two week hunt, I've got a week left, with only 3 1/2 days left before the lead starts flying.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Hunted all day, didn't see a deer. Except for the one on the other hill when I was walking to my spot. I did do some scouting and hung a stand in what looks like a sure home run, so I'm pretty pumped. But disappointed I didn't see a deer tonight. I did do a lot of cutting today and stomping around trying to figure the right tree, hard choice only had two! But I just really wanted to get a feel for it. Small patch of woods in the middle of a corn field. Tons of tracks and rut sign. Hung my camera over a monster scrape and relieved myself in it before I left! Think I'm skippin tomorrow. Wind isn't where I think it should be. Saying the same thing for wed but slightly slower and just a nicer day. So maybe the wind will shift. I think an east wind would be best, but who knows... They could technically come from just about anywhere so i suppose its a crap shoot. I really think this spot is going to produce. Very excited after all the sign I found today... Hopefully my next post in here is one w/ a picture!


----------



## wingscupped2244

Rut is getting going. Sat in my stand near bedding area where a rub line leads directly to it. Does that came through had 2 bucks on their tails. called in the 9 pt and missed! going back to the stand tomorrow morning with my buck decoy and hopefully he'll be there and ready. Im confident he'll be there since the does werent present for the miss and he had no clue what happened (and didnt smell or see me).


----------



## Colt

Deer movement has been minimal for me where I hunt.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Sat all day again, nothing. This is getting to me. If it happens again tomorrow, I'm doing Friday morning and def sitting out the weekend w/ all the rifle hunters afield. Probably give it one more shot monday before I head back to work tuesday. Not the way I pictured my leave going. Or my first season in Nodak. This sucks. Not stinks, but sucks... Horribly. Worst season i've ever had by far, in my life. One deer w/in shooting distance in 2 months, and that was a doe at 40 yards. This is ridiculous... :eyeroll:

Did get a picture of this guy. I only had one pic of him in velvet and wondered how much mass he really had. I think this answers my question  Now if I could just get him to show up during the daylight...


----------



## bretts

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Sat all day again, nothing. This is getting to me. If it happens again tomorrow, I'm doing Friday morning and def sitting out the weekend w/ all the rifle hunters afield. Probably give it one more shot monday before I head back to work tuesday. Not the way I pictured my leave going. Or my first season in Nodak. This sucks. Not stinks, but sucks... Horribly. Worst season i've ever had by far, in my life. One deer w/in shooting distance in 2 months, and that was a doe at 40 yards. This is ridiculous... :eyeroll:
> 
> Did get a picture of this guy. I only had one pic of him in velvet and wondered how much mass he really had. I think this answers my question  Now if I could just get him to show up during the daylight...


--Not to take jabs at you but you must not be scouting the right areas. 1 deer within shooting distance in 2 months?! There are better spots, there is a pile of state land that has a lot more opportunity than that. I'd look at your game plan--


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I definitely confined myself to this spot because of all the shooters I saw. I know for sure that was my downfall. But I'm still at a loss as to how I haven't at least seen one of these deer on their feet. I know the surrounding corn has something to do w/ it, but I've been in it for two full sits now and still nothing. Now is when I'm really lost... And I know how to hunt. I've shot mature deer in NJ, where mature deer are 1 out of 100... I'm just going to keep putting my time in. I know they are looking. Its only a matter of time before one comes strolling by at 12pm. :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk

You are not alone Impalla. I took this week off and have been putting in a lot of hours. And you know what, I've been seeing less and less deer. Looking back at what I've done this week compared to the rest of the season, I beleive I'm over hunting my spot and being to agressive, and it's costing me. I'm sitting everday mornings and most of the afternoons, calling, using scents, ect. I think the deer are behind schedule as far as the rut goes and I'm being to agessive, and they are figuring that out. They are figuring me out.

I also have a lot of standing corn to deal with. But up until this week, I could have shot a doe almost every night in the stand. Since Sunday I haven't had a deer in range. Like you, I have confined my self to a small area. I know there are good deer there. It's only a matter of time before they show.


----------



## bretts

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I definitely confined myself to this spot because of all the shooters I saw. I know for sure that was my downfall. But I'm still at a loss as to how I haven't at least seen one of these deer on their feet. I know the surrounding corn has something to do w/ it, but I've been in it for two full sits now and still nothing. Now is when I'm really lost... And I know how to hunt. I've shot mature deer in NJ, where mature deer are 1 out of 100... I'm just going to keep putting my time in. I know they are looking. Its only a matter of time before one comes strolling by at 12pm. :beer:


--yes but your forgetting about something.....over-hunting a spot. Those mature deer get a good whif of you or feel something is right, they are gone & going nocternal. You need a variety of spots.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

My buddy is in Ohio right now. They didn't see a deer for two days. Then today a shooter comes pushing a doe by him. He didn't get a shot, but just like that it happens. I just need to be there when it does. I don't have many does out there though, which would make me think they would really be on their feet. But maybe they just aren't there because of it. I did have a pic of one doe on that scrape which was promising. All it takes is one hot doe to make the place explode...

Getting to bed soon. Hopefully my phils can pull off a miracle and I can have a good day tomorrow regardless of what I see...


----------



## bretts

Also hunt the does. Come rut I don't care what i've seen, I'm hunting spots where I have a pile of does, if your hunting spots because of scrapes/rubs your wasting your time. These deer are very unpredictable right now, they'll make a scrape and not visit it ever again, but they will always be where the females are.


----------



## barebackjack

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I'm doing Friday morning and def sitting out the weekend w/ all the rifle hunters afield.


I recommend against this.

Those rifle hunters, although highly annoying and a bane on my existence :lol: really get the deer riled up.

I sit all day, every day during opening weekend. Especially if you can get into an out of the way patch of heavy cover. I mean, they're rifle hunters, they only last opening weekend. After that they just drive around and ***** about all the standing corn.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

bretts said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely confined myself to this spot because of all the shooters I saw. I know for sure that was my downfall. But I'm still at a loss as to how I haven't at least seen one of these deer on their feet. I know the surrounding corn has something to do w/ it, but I've been in it for two full sits now and still nothing. Now is when I'm really lost... And I know how to hunt. I've shot mature deer in NJ, where mature deer are 1 out of 100... I'm just going to keep putting my time in. I know they are looking. Its only a matter of time before one comes strolling by at 12pm. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> --yes but your forgetting about something.....over-hunting a spot. Those mature deer get a good whif of you or feel something is right, they are gone & going nocternal. You need a variety of spots.
Click to expand...

I haven't been hunting the same spot. Like I said, I know how to kill a mature deer. I just scouted this spot out across from where I had been hunting and its loaded w/ sign. Wind hasn't been bad, not ideal, but not really bad. They would have to be w/in shooting distance for them to pick me off. Which makes me wonder WTH is going on. All year its been nothing but nightime pictures. And as far as over hunting a spot, this is the time of year when i don't really concern myself with it. I'm not in their bedroom so I'm just waiting to catch one cruising. And there is more than one I'd shoot out there. Its just damn luck that I don't have...


----------



## AdamFisk

barebackjack said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing Friday morning and def sitting out the weekend w/ all the rifle hunters afield.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend against this.
> 
> Those rifle hunters, although highly annoying and a bane on my existence :lol: really get the deer riled up.
> 
> I sit all day, every day during opening weekend. Especially if you can get into an out of the way patch of heavy cover. I mean, they're rifle hunters, they only last opening weekend. After that they just drive around and b#tch about all the standing corn.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Much like your hate for waterfowlers, your hate for gun hunters also makes for some good laughs..... :beer:


----------



## bretts

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely confined myself to this spot because of all the shooters I saw. I know for sure that was my downfall. But I'm still at a loss as to how I haven't at least seen one of these deer on their feet. I know the surrounding corn has something to do w/ it, but I've been in it for two full sits now and still nothing. Now is when I'm really lost... And I know how to hunt. I've shot mature deer in NJ, where mature deer are 1 out of 100... I'm just going to keep putting my time in. I know they are looking. Its only a matter of time before one comes strolling by at 12pm. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> --yes but your forgetting about something.....over-hunting a spot. Those mature deer get a good whif of you or feel something is right, they are gone & going nocternal. You need a variety of spots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been hunting the same spot. Like I said, I know how to kill a mature deer. I just scouted this spot out across from where I had been hunting and its loaded w/ sign. Wind hasn't been bad, not ideal, but not really bad. They would have to be w/in shooting distance for them to pick me off. Which makes me wonder WTH is going on. All year its been nothing but nightime pictures. And as far as over hunting a spot, this is the time of year when i don't really concern myself with it. I'm not in their bedroom so I'm just waiting to catch one cruising. And there is more than one I'd shoot out there. Its just damn luck that I don't have...
Click to expand...

--Impala, plain and simple you are doing something wrong. You don't hunt two months straight and have 1 deer come in shooting range. A doe. This spot is not producing why sit and wait and wait for it to produce. I throw up a set, sit it 4 times maybe 5, If i don't have a mature deer come by or visually have one very close, it's time to move. Right now you WANT to be in their bedroom. Go in early in the morning in the dark, sit all day. It's time to get aggresive, but don't ruin your time in the woods in a hopeless spot.


----------



## bontop2

Brett's is right. This time of the year I have a few stand sets hung so I can sneek way into the woods into the bedrooms and it works. Last sunday I snuck into one of these and was only in for 45 mins crashed the horns and rattled in a good buck. Every year on halloween weekend I start hitting these spots and at that time I am rattling and then within short periods of time after I can sit these all day and watch bucks chasing. It's time to be aggressive..


----------



## bigbrad123

I'm in the same position as Impala (have had deer in my spots all year, but not seeing them now). Unfortunately the area I hunt is fairly small, so I don't have a lot of options, however, it is right along the river. I have a stand on the north side of the property, and also have sat in a ground blind on the south side (probably 1/2 mile from my stand on the north side). I sat on the north side of the property last night and didn't see a single deer. I sat in the same spot 3 weeks ago and saw 4 does and one small buck right under my stand. 2 weeks ago, I sat on the south side of the property and didn't see a single deer either (lots of evidence they come there though). I don't feel like I over-hunt because I can only get out one day a week or so. I have been using scent and also rattling and calling starting a couple weeks ago. Nothing. I've had a trail camera in the area all year and have had deer coming in a lot. I think 3 things are happening: one, the river is up, so deer aren't crossing like they used to early in the year (I saw signs of crossing often earlier this year), two: there is standing corn close to the property, so they are bedding in that and aren't coming out to my "spots" until later in the evening, and I also think the rut hasn't quite kicked in yet, because I haven't seen a lot of signs of it (no rubs, scrapes, etc). I think once the river goes down, the crops come off (hopefully), and the rifle season is done (nobody rifle hunts the property I am on), things will start to improve drastically. At this point, I don't have the option to move around a lot, so my only option is to wait it out and hope things improve in the next few weeks with the change of weather, pressure, and food plots.


----------



## shooteminthelips

You arent seeing deer in your spots because they are used to you going in and hunting the same spots. Geese are the same way. If you go in and bang field or a slough a few days in a row your secess will go down each time after that. You need to have a 10 spot or so roation so your dont burn game out. If you arent seeing deer find a spot with less pressure and I promise you will start to see them again.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I appreciate the tips, and can understand where you guys are coming from. Unfortunately, I am not overhunting the spots. I hunt once a week, not even that. I have had about 15 sits in 2 months, different spots hunted based on wind direction. This new spot has been sat three times. Once at night, a full day, and then this morning. But I did find out why I am not having deer move by. They are simply not there, as i assumed. They are dead west of me, up in some scrub and standing trees. They have cow paths worn through the fields where they are coming out and feeding in teh corn and soybean. The only hope I have is luck. Its clear that is all night time activity. Seeing the same lone doe and doe and fawn. I need some does to come into heat. Gotta get something to hold these bucks to the other side of the road...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Well, my buddy invited me out to hunt w/ him tonight and I said why not... We get out there and see two rifle hunters walking the ******. great... Not 30 minutes after I'm up, another rifle hunter comes walking throuhg. Could this get any worse... 530 I'm countin down the minutes until I can get out. 5 minutes later, a deer. Then rack! I'm like no way! I grunt at him, nothin. Grab my bleat can and do a chase scene. He turns and starts heading right into me. The the other buck that my buddy saw that morning with him, yes he seen them both in the morning, comes running out. They hung up about 40 out for 5 minutes or so. It was just abotu legal light at that point. The smaller buck came out first around 30, then the other one. Light was still there, but probably not legal. I choked... I think I pulled the bow. No excuse, no regrets... It was nice to see a deer finally, and then a shooter at that. Probably a solid 120 class 8. Beautiful deer... I'm just happy to have finally got a shot at a nice buck after this year... Back at it on monday. Football sunday tomorrow...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Bumping it back up top. Anyone noticing any does acting weirdly? I would have went out this morning, but the wind was completely wrong, or should I say after not seeing any deer, I wasn't hunting it again at my main spot. And since I have no access to a quad, I have no way or getting a deer out of my buddies spot since he's working so I shut the alarm off and got some needed sleep for my night shift. Its got to be happening though. This upcoming week has got to be it. I've never seen such little rut action this late in the month before. What I'm really disappointed in is not having rattled a buck in yet this year. I'm contributing most of it to just not having the deer around to respong though. I really hope he got the corn down this week like he said he was planning on....


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

With the temps we've been having there is going to be little to no breeding activity during daylight hours. It's just way too warm for our northern deer to be very active. They have alot of fat and hair on em and get hot easily.

That doesn't mean they are not heavy into the rut right now. You will just have to concentrate on early mornings and late evenings. Hopefully you will catch a buck on the trail of a hot doe.

Now is also the lockdown time of the rut. Bucks will lock onto a doe that is either in estrus or getting close and will not leave her until she is bred. I've glassed many bucks that were bedded in the open with a doe or two.

The time for calling is over until the post rut period, typically after thanksgiving. Bucks will then search for the late does and on into december when the does that were not bred come into estrus again.


----------



## barebackjack

Lock down!


----------



## dogdonthunt

I saw that yesterday while driving along hiway 2 outside of egf.... about 200 yrds a huge buck was out laying down with a doe about 20 ft from him in a black dirt field that was just tilled up this week.... I had my camera but was driving about 60 mph and didnt have time to stop..... or there would be some pix posted up for you all to see


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

Was sitting in the stand tonight and about 10 mintues after getting settled in I did some rattling. About 20 minutes later I had a 6 pointer 30 yards out walking broadside in the first row of corn. Once he got past the embankment of the small creek he stepped out to the outside edge of the field. I gave him a few soft grunts and all he did was look. He'd stare for about 2 mintues and then keep walking. Finally I figured might as well give rattling a try again. At this point he was about 60 yards northwest of me walking away. As soon as I hit those antlers together, he turned his body and came trotting towards me. Across the creek up the trail in front of my stand and about 15 feet from the base of my tree. Not satisfied with the size of the rack I let him walk by. About 15 mintues later I did another set of rattling and he came barreling back into range. I guess the moral of all this rambling is that I am seeing rattling working perfectly right now whereas grunting did nothing to help me! Sorry for the long (pointless) story! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Yea I agree... This is usually when i've noticed lock down start happening. I can't believe this weather is to warm for daytime activity to be going on. Where I'm from, you pray for weather like we've had. I mean it has been a little warm somedays, but I hunted a lot of days where it didn't get out of the 40s. I guess these northern deer to gain different wintering attributes than what I'm used to.

Well, Ill still be at it this week when i can. Never know when that buck might come off a doe and head in search of another.


----------



## wit

Last night didnt see a deer, my bad luck i guess.

Thursday night had a nice 8 point come out on a doe and she was non receptive so he came right to me on the estrous trail i laid went around down wind of me and came back and hit the branches a couple times and went back into the corn.

About 20 minutes later had a basket 10 point come from about 400 yards away chasing a doe the whole way. He left her out in the wheat field and went back into the corn as well. I assume she was non receptive.

Saw the big boy in the middle of the section, beans, he was chasing a doe out there last weekend early. I rattled and i glassed and he was gone, but not headed toward me i guess.

Oh well, gotta keep at it.
See a lot of movement in the headlights driving back home though.
Wit


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

More action tonight. Was in the tractor ripping and watched a nice 8 chase 3 does around for just under 45 mintues. At one point he chased a doe 20 feet in front of the tractor. Sure was fun to watch!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Well I'm goin out tomorrow for an all day sit. Wish i had a millennium to sit in and not that crap gorilla hang on... Never know though. I really think the rut might be late this year and just heating up. I know the lockdown is going to happen very soon if it hasn't already. Plus w/ it being the weekend, i never know what someone might push through the ****** past me. I better get to bed...


----------



## tikkat3

Impala, pretty sure your hunting in my backyard haha


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

tikkat3 said:


> Impala, pretty sure your hunting in my backyard haha


Why ya say that?

Well, all day and just one good young 7pt after first light. Saw some does up high that looked as if they were bein pushed. Heard some shots following. I'm really guessing the 7pt is no more... It was 45 minutes or so after he walked by me and it looked like he was cruising. Thats what I love about gun hunters. I pass a buck up at 15 yards so he can grow, and someone half a mile down shoots him at who knows what. Drove me insane in NJ... Can't wait for the freakin 22nd...


----------



## tikkat3

I saw the blazer in your profile pic just up the draw from my house with new jersey plates, i hope your not to far past the se corner of that sunflower field b/c the piece your parked by ends pretty quick and then across the fence is posted good luck hunting though i've seen a lot of mongo bucks come crusin your way from "deer heaven" during the rut deer heaven is that doctors coulee to the north of you


----------



## bigbrad123

I still think the rut is a little late just southwest of Fargo. I was out last night and saw 2 small bucks in a bean field about 1/2 hr apart. Tried to rattle one in closer for the fun of it, but he actually turned and ran the other way. No does anywhere when the bucks were out. Later I saw one nice doe out in the bean field walking slowly with her tail in the air. No bucks chasing or even close. Grabbed my trail camera pics, had about 3 different bucks on it, but they were always by themselves and noticed their necks weren't anywhere near fully engorged like usual during full rut. Seeing more bucks right now than does, but only small ones during the daylight hrs. I might be wrong (maybe the big bucks are already with does which is why I'm not seeing either of them), but I'm just not convinced yet.


----------



## barebackjack

bigbrad123 said:


> . I might be wrong (maybe the big bucks are already with does which is why I'm not seeing either of them), but I'm just not convinced yet.


Yup. They be on lockdown. I guarantee it.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

tikkat3 said:


> I saw the blazer in your profile pic just up the draw from my house with new jersey plates, i hope your not to far past the se corner of that sunflower field b/c the piece your parked by ends pretty quick and then across the fence is posted good luck hunting though i've seen a lot of mongo bucks come crusin your way from "deer heaven" during the rut deer heaven is that doctors coulee to the north of you


Yep, that sure was me. We got permission about half way up that ******. I know the first part isn't posted and my buddy buys hay from the guy who owns it. Then the next part is posted but we ended up talking to the guy who owns it and said he's ok w/ bowhunting, he just doesn't want rifle hunters in there. Which I've seen guys doing... There are a lot of guys in that ******... And its a monster of a walk to get in there. At least what I'm used to... Further in west is where I heard those guys shoot and bring the quads down. No idea what was shot... I know as you drive further up that road its all posted from the road.

Are you talking big deer coming off that guys piece right across from where I was parked? I heard there was some big deer in there cause he won't let anyone hunt but it doesn't look very big or like it would hold a lot of deer. We didn't get any pictures of big deer in there and didn't know there was even a shooter in there until we saw that one while hunting. And he's nothing to gawk over, but he's an awesome deer for a Jersey boy!  I'm gonna go out somewhere wednesday, but not sure where. My place in butte has a lot of shooters, but i haven't seen one on their feet but once. And that was early in the season. I at least see deer in that ******, but I hate the walk in... And I also ain't got any way to get a deer out of there!

Far as the rut, I saw those 5 does yesterday all by themselves and that buck looked to be cruising for does. I really think this breeding is late...


----------



## bigbrad123

Yup. They be on lockdown. I guarantee it.[/quote]

barebackjack: Where do you live? Rut can be different for different areas. I won't be convinced until I start seeing bucks chasing and pairs on my trail cam. I'm not saying there isn't a few here and there that aren't already paired up, but not as much as you'd think this time of the year.


----------



## barebackjack

bigbrad123 said:


> barebackjack: Where do you live? Rut can be different for different areas. I won't be convinced until I start seeing bucks chasing and pairs on my trail cam. I'm not saying there isn't a few here and there that aren't already paired up, but not as much as you'd think this time of the year.


Unless your cameras are IN the corn, you wont see it. The bucks were chasing last week, IN the corn. What few animals werent in the corn, are there now. The vast majority of the deer are IN the corn, thats where the rut activity is taking place this year.

They aint leaving that stuff (especially now during gang banger season) for ANYTHING. Thats where the does are, and thats where the good bucks are.

The only way your gonna get a mature one right now, is if you get lucky and catch him in-between does, or get REAL lucky and his girlfriend parades him out in front of you. And of course, if some gang bangers rile some stuff up. Natural movement during daylight hours outside the corn is and has been practically nonexistant this fall. (of course, this is for areas that have mucho grande standing corn).

Trust me, its Nov 16th, their breeding hard right now. Photoperiod triggers it, and the days are just as short as they were this time last year, the year before, and the year before that. Its been warm, which doesnt help daytime movement, and we're covered in a sea of standing corn, which doesnt help. Thats why nobody really saw a lot of major traditional rut activity this year. Their on lockdown.........in the corn.


----------



## tikkat3

I'm actually the guy that posts it for him and i'm not sure who told you you could hunt if it was the father or the son but they shouldve said to stay on the east end theres a few regulars that hunt from the middle to the west end. Yes there are some absolute bruisers in the coulee across the road I used to hunt around where your hunting and the only time a dec. buck ever came that way was when they were rutting hard. And yes that coulee gets absolutely raped during the gun season I'm so happy those sunflowers and corn stayed up as long as they have i've even put up black with red writing NO TRESPASSING SIGNS for him and people still walk right by them... Ive brought this issue up to him and he dosnt feel like pressing charges


----------



## kvernum3

BB is right.. The bucks are chasing BIG TIME.. EVERY buck I saw this weekend was on a doe.. I had two bucks locked horns in from of the truck, and were oblivious to me..

I snuck into a section were I glassed a good buck chasing, sure enough I came over the hill and there he was rutting that doe, He died shortly after. 

O ya. I dont have corn in a 200 mile radius of me.. haha


----------

